# Possible to Import XMP data?



## NaturePhotog (Mar 3, 2011)

Hello,
I did a Search here on the site to try and find this topic. I apologize ahead of time if I missed it.

I have a situation where, someone else processed some images in LR 3, and then exported them (along with the XMP files). It's my understanding that the Develop changes that they made to the images are recorded in the XMP files. Is this correct?

If so, how can I import/include the XMP data for these images when I Import the Images into MY version of LR 3?

In the actual folder I can see the Raw files AND the XMP files, but when I go to import them into LR, LR only shows the Raw files in the folder.

Thanks ahead of time for your assistance.
JT


----------



## Mark Sirota (Mar 3, 2011)

The Import dialog will show only the raw file, but the XMP data will be processed and will be seen when you look at the metadata or bring them into Develop.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 3, 2011)

You cannot display XMP files in LR. You can read the data from them, and can write data to them, but can never see them in LR.

Develop changes are not saved to the XMP files - they are saved inside LR's catalogue. The info can be written out to the sidecars, but it's the catalogue that contains all your work.

John


----------



## NaturePhotog (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks guys, it's greatly appreciated. I am assuming when John says "The develop info CAN be written out to the sidecars", that there is perhaps a setting in the preferences somewhere that will allow this upon export? I just went through LR Preferences and did not notice anything like this. Could you please point me at that? Thanks! Everyone have a great day.


----------



## NaturePhotog (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks Mark, I actually did go to the Develop Module and nothing (in terms of Develop History) is showing up there. Which is why I wondered if there is a setting in the LR preferences that will allow this Develop History Data (and the relevant changes) to be exported into the XMP file upon Export from Lightroom and then allowing someone down the line to IMPORT the images (and the XMP, Develop data) into Their version of LR.

In this instance my friend is having trouble with the prints he is getting done, and I want to be able to view what processing adjustments he has made to the images already. At this point however, even though the XMP files are there in the folder he sent me, I am only seeing the original version of the Raw files (even in the Develop Module)

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 3, 2011)

When you write XMP metadata (which is NOT when you Export, that is a completely different process), one of the things that is NOT written is the Develop History....so while the actual edits ARE written to XMP, you won't see the step by step history of how the final image was achieved. So you say that you are only seeing the original version of the Raw files, I would ask: how do you know? Try clicking on Reset in the Develop Module for one of these images and see it it changes....if it does then everything has worked as it was designed to do. If it doesn't change there may be another issue.

For the record, if you wanted to see the step by step edit process, have your friend 'export as catalog' the images he's having trouble with (make sure he checks 'include negatives'), then  he can send you the catalog which you can either open as a stand-alone catalog or import into your main catalog.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 3, 2011)

Catalog Settings > Metadata to switch it on automatically. Or CtrlS (CmdS if Mac) to do it once.

If you want to get all his settings, File > Export as Catalog has everything and can bundle up the images too.

Remember that writing to sidecars is not a substitute for backing up the catalogue itself. While the current Develop settings are saved to the sidecar, history data is not. Nor are virtual copies, flags, assignment to collections.

John


----------



## NaturePhotog (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks to all for your help! It's greatly appreciated!


----------

